# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  [JUAL] Jumbo Kohaku 71cm, Matsunosuke Sanke 51cm, Torazo Sanke 46cm

## agent23

Permisi,

Mau numpang jual bbrp koleksi saya karena kolam over populasi.

*1. SAKAI Kohaku 71cm*
Jenis : KOHAKU
Ukuran : +/-71 cm
Age: <5tahun 
Sex: Female
Breeder : Sakai FF


*2. MATSUNOSUKE SANKE*
Jenis : Sanke
Ukuran : +/-51 cm
Age: <2tahun 
Sex: most probably male 
Breeder : Matsunosuke (Ada sertifikat breeder)


*3. TORAZO SANKE*
Jenis : Sanke
Ukuran : +/-46 cm
Age: <2tahun
Sex: most probably male 
Breeder : TORAZO (Ada sertifikat breeder)


~ Ikan *diambil langsung di rumah* daerah Kebon Jeruk, Meruya - Jakarta Barat 


Peminat serius silahkan PM saya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi kristanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## roby.g.a

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thooneey

ikutan minta di PM

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedynoer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedynoer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

Bos jumbo Kohakunya PMin bos.. jgn kasih mahal ya,kalo masuk budget boleh saya sambangi nihh..  ::

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Shaqz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

> om, minta pm in harganya matsunosuke-nya yah.....thanks


Please check PM pak

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Leonard

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

*Mau Tanya.....Apakah Sakai Kohaku 71cm nya sudah Sold out atau masih avalaible kalau masih tolong PM in ke Abah termasuk fotonya karena fotonya sudah didelete ya?*

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

